# Takashi Amano's Giant Tank



## sick lid (Jan 13, 2008)

Don't have all the info you seek, but here...
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54631


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

Gosh, what a piece of driftwood! It takes 4 or 5 people to lift it up.

He's using UG heaters! Is that odd?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It's too bad all this wood got covered up 








The tank looks better now anyway (IMO), despite the fact that the dw is covered up


----------



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

It is on the ADA book the "Style of ADA 2006". Say it was set up 2001.
*Aquarium* w400xD150xH150 cm *Lighting* NAG-150 w green x 16 4 hours a day NA Lamps 40w x 9, 9 hours a day. *Substrate/* Aqua soil amasonia, Bright sand, Power SAnd special L, Bacter 100, Clear Super, Tourmaline BC, Penac W for aquariums *Conditions* 24 deg centigrade ph 6.8 TH:20mg/l, NO2,1mg/l,COD:4mg/l
*Outflow part*
Water coming through filter layer, is sent back to the tank by a large water pump. Co2 is directly injected into the outflow pipe for supplying co2 effectively. Thus, after going through the filter layer and uv sterilizer, water comes back to the tank with abundant co2.
*C02 System/UV sterilizer*
Co2 is controlled not only by a timer but also a light sensor. Depending upon the light intensity, amount of lighting is controlled automatically. C02 bottle is placed in special-made Tower. UV sterilizer is set up between the filter and the tank.
*Lighting System*
Metal halide lamp (NAG 150 watts x 16 pcs), flourescent light (NA lamp 40w x9 pcs) and natural sunlight are necessary to have enough light intensity in this 1.5 m deep tank.
*Inflow Part*
Over flow system for filtration is used in this tank. The overflow chamber is made of glass the size of a 60cm tank. Water is sent to filter layer, set up at backside of tank through 3 pcs of inflow pipes.
Fil*tration System*
The filter sump is located in the bottom background. Bio balls are used as filtration media. Because of the overflow system, water is aerated at the time of the entering the filtration layer and supplies enough oxegyn to microrganism. It also has an automatic water change system when evaporation takes place.


----------



## SvenBoogie (Jul 3, 2009)

I know I'm just inviting flaming here... but am I the only one who is rather underwhelmed with the grown-in aquascape in this tank? :confused1:

EDIT: After doing a little reading, Amano didn't scape this one himself...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

SvenBoogie said:


> I know I'm just inviting flaming here... but am I the only one who is rather underwhelmed with the grown-in aquascape in this tank? :confused1:


Hey, it's all about personal taste. I didn't like it either, but it does look better now, but he could have done better. :icon_roll


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

i was thinking about sorta doing this. i like the idea of the tank placed directly on the floor. my problem is im placing it on direct cemented floor...do i need somekind of cushioning for the tank that is about 80"x36x45"tall??? im worried that the tank would be too heavy and might crack on the bottom??

and i was thinking of just buliding a built-in filter in the tank since i basically have no stand on the bottom to place a filter in. how do you grade/rate if you DIY filter/sump is good enough for you tank?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow! That thing is huge! You could go snorkeling in there! 

Oh, its probably a good idea not to do this unless you have a _very_ sturdy base. I could imagine something like this weighing thousands of pounds.


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

well, its gonna be on the first floor and it wont be as huge as amano's hahaha...but someday...someday haha


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Axelrodi202 said:


> Wow! That thing is huge! You could go snorkeling in there!
> 
> Oh, its probably a good idea not to do this unless you have a _very_ sturdy base. I could imagine something like this weighing thousands of pounds.


Or...and I'm just throwing this out here as a thought, the tank is 5g and Takashi Amano is a very small man. 

Maybe that's why he is spending so much time _growing_ stuff.










Yah...sorry for spam. Back to work...


----------



## gogreen (Sep 18, 2008)

Aquarist_Fist said:


> Or...and I'm just throwing this out here as a thought, the tank is 5g and Takashi Amano is a very small man.
> 
> Maybe that's why he is spending so much time _growing_ stuff.
> 
> ...


overcompensating?! LOL!


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

your tank would be around 561 gallons and weigh roughly 2.5 tons (5000lbs) when built, filled, scaped, planted.

I recommend a good inspection of hte concrete floor and make sure its thick enough.

Craig


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

I have always liked that tank. But glad I don't have to take care of it.


----------



## buzzy (Jan 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any info on the filtration for this tank? i know it has a sump but what media does use and how is it setup up etc? any info would be great pics even better


----------



## ycbs (Jan 30, 2008)

I think that's a great looking tank, but I'm not a fan of how Amano seems to always insist on trying to completely cover every piece of driftwood in the tank. While I do think a little moss can definitely add to the natural look/feel of the scape, I also like to see some of the wood itself. I will not put just any piece of wood into my tanks and will search and search until I find pieces I really like (in both shape and color). To just cover them up seems like a waste. Why don't you just use something artificial if nobody's gonna see it anyway?


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

I like it in this shot, half grown-in, much better than the later shot where it's all plants:


----------



## shoteh (Nov 13, 2007)

Betta Maniac said:


> I like it in this shot, half grown-in, much better than the later shot where it's all plants:


I totally Agree. Magnificent set up I do have to say though. Hopefully they don't have earthquakes often over there.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Betta Maniac said:


> I like it in this shot, half grown-in, much better than the later shot where it's all plants:


this is my favorite as well. showcases the wood, IMO


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Things evolve over time and he's redone it a few times.

Why have the same old thing year after year?

For all those who think wet/dry filters are bad, this one and a large one I did both have the wet/drys. All my tanks have been converted over.

I think if you see such tanks in person, you might not hold a critical view. They are very entertaining. The wood provides the structure and in essence, the flooded Amazon forest theme that Amano likes I "think".

New pics look nice and he adds a few changes here and there about yearly.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm not being critical. Simply stating I enjoy the firs picture better. 


You can call me Bob


----------



## alvagoldbook (Dec 25, 2010)

I wonder how expensive it is just to maintain this tank. The heating costs alone would be crazy.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

shoteh said:


> Hopefully they don't have earthquakes often over there.


 
It's in Japan isn't it? Land of earthquakes. Makes the ground beneath my feet seem positively solid.


----------



## mysticalnet (Dec 2, 2007)

That is one huge tank!


----------



## x2h (Dec 23, 2008)

i remember reading in one of the ADA journals with interest that it survived an earthquake a few years ago.


----------



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

It makes me proud to be a human being to know that a person can become world famous just from having cool fish tanks. I wish that jerk bin Laden had thought of this way instead.


----------



## home grown (Jun 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZGleTattRo

that should answer some of your questions.


----------



## rwong2k (Dec 24, 2004)

pretty amazing tank, a little too big for my house and my taste =p my wife would kill me =p


----------



## JonahHart (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm sure none of this was out of pocket for Mr. Amano but I wonder how much it Would cost to fill, is ada substrate cheaper by the ton? lol.


----------



## buzzy (Jan 10, 2011)

what is the name of the plant thats looks like a vine comming out of the tank in the pic with the tank grown out? could it be anibus?


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

I remember reading somewhere that he and his team had to re-scape the tank multiple times due to the driftwood, etc falling over from earthquakes.


----------

